# laughing Snowy Owl



## MSnowy (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 26, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## NicoHosting (Feb 27, 2012)

wow, lovely bird, where do you take that picture?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Tony S (Feb 28, 2012)

ha ha... that's great and made me smile tonight.  Nice timing.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hah love that. Made me smile


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

He should be named Nelson.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 28, 2012)

NicoHosting said:


> wow, lovely bird, where do you take that picture?



Plum Island. Newburyport, MA


----------

